# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  nVidia или ZOTAC

## molot04

Ребята скажите какая карта лучше? nVidia GeForce 5200 128mb 128bit или ZOTAC 256 mb , у каждой из них есть три выхода (на монитор, вроде DVI-OUT + S-video)

----------


## mr.L

Ну думаю ты знаешь известный бренд Saphire (видео на чипах Radeon), так вот ZOTAC эт они и есть только выпускают уже видео на чипах Nvidia, и сам работая в сервис-мастерской часто сталкивался с этой  фирмой и был очень доволен, отсюда следует что ZOTAC будет предпочтительней (эт моё мнение)

----------


## molot04

какая лучше под игры катит 

AGP nVidia GeForce 5200 128mb 128bit  или
AGP ZOTAC GeForce 6200 256mb 64bit

какую роль играет параметр шины памяти и основной памяти карты? какую лучше выбрать?

----------


## mr.L

Эт пропускная способность если махi просто описать,а для игр немного но лучше ZOTAC(моё мнение), только поставь куллер для обдува, греется она прилично на предельных оборотах

----------


## Sad-man_84

nVidia - это фирма которая изготавливает выдеокарты на базе своего видеопроцессора (GPU), а ZOTAC - это фирма, которая по лицензии nVidia только собирает, таких фирм куча: Asus, Point of View, Palit, Inno 3D, XFX, Gygabite...
Так что бери 256Мб и не парся!

----------


## mr.L

вот именно , что GPU, а чипы памяти, разводка питания и система охлаждения может быть ооочень разной;) (и в этом случае лучше Zotac , он же  Saphire в nVidia образе)

----------

